# Can anybody help me with my overseas packages?



## DanielSLP (9/5/17)

Hi guys,

I have two orders from UK and USA. they were part of the prizes, I won. Ive spoken to the post office and they said my stuff landed at the cape mail hub last week. The tracking still hasn't reflected this and it apparently hasn't been scanned in. Anybody that's able to offer advice or services to find my packages?


----------



## Stosta (9/5/17)

Maybe @playa4life can give you some insight, he has just gone through the process of getting in an international order to Cape Town...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/while-you-waited.t36299/


----------



## kimbo (9/5/17)

What is the tracking numbers?


----------



## DanielSLP (9/5/17)

They said its sitting at the Cape hub but still needs to be scanned in. The online tracking says it still in transit.
I have PM'd you


----------



## playa4life (19/5/17)

DanielSLP said:


> They said its sitting at the Cape hub but still needs to be scanned in. The online tracking says it still in transit.
> I have PM'd you



I also have two packages sitting at Cape Mail in an "in transit" state. I called them yesterday and they confirmed that the packages are there but still sitting in a container still awaiting scanning. The, very nice lady I spoke with, said it should be cleared by Monday / Tuesday and that I should call back first before just dropping by expecting to collect. 
So I'll ring back on Monday it seems. It's just a few coils and some things for my brother so I can wait. This one won't kill me. 
This is the number I use for Cape Mail Tracking updates: 
021 590 5728
Just keep trying. Someone will answer... eventually. But do try calling before 10am. I seem to get better luck at a swifter response after the Cape Mail crew has had their morning coffee.


----------



## DanielSLP (19/5/17)

playa4life said:


> I also have two packages sitting at Cape Mail in an "in transit" state. I called them yesterday and they confirmed that the packages are there but still sitting in a container still awaiting scanning. The, very nice lady I spoke with, said it should be cleared by Monday / Tuesday and that I should call back first before just dropping by expecting to collect.
> So I'll ring back on Monday it seems. It's just a few coils and some things for my brother so I can wait. This one won't kill me.
> This is the number I use for Cape Mail Tracking updates:
> 021 590 5728
> Just keep trying. Someone will answer... eventually. But do try calling before 10am. I seem to get better luck at a swifter response after the Cape Mail crew has had their morning coffee.


 Thanks hey, my one package is now sitting at my local PO and i'm awaiting the second one to arrive there. makes no sense, because the package that's at the PO was scanned in days later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanielSLP (19/5/17)

So my one box is sitting at customs under ransom for an invoice. I don't know how this would work. This was a prize that I won on the 10k diy or die giveaway. Hopefully I get it someday. Lol


----------



## playa4life (19/5/17)

DanielSLP said:


> So my one box is sitting at customs under ransom for an invoice. I don't know how this would work. This was a prize that I won on the 10k diy or die giveaway. Hopefully I get it someday. Lol


Package should have been marked GIFT I think but they still want proof of invoice to prove the value of the item. 
Get in touch with the organisers and inform them. Let them email you an invoice.


----------

